# Saratoga Springs, NY



## baguiogal (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello tuggers,

Is anyone here familiar with any timeshare resorts in Saratoga Springs, NY???
We're planning on watching a Journey concert there and wanted to make it into a weekend trip this summer. 

Thanks much in advance. 

Lea


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lea
To the best of my knowlege there are none in Saratoga. 
As I understand there is one in Lake George, (about 20 miles north).
Mike


----------



## Art4th (Mar 23, 2008)

That is correct...no TS in Saratoga. I'm not sure of the date of the Journey concert, but if it's anywhere between the last week of July and Labor Day, you may want to book a hotel now. That's the racing season and accommodations will be hard to come by.

Art


----------



## JUDIE25 (Mar 25, 2008)

In addition, I understand trades into the timeshare at Lake George are nearly impossible in the summer.


----------



## adkferrets (Mar 30, 2008)

If you are going to Saratoga, and can't get a timeshare (and I highly doubt you will in Lake George).  You can get a cheap hotel in Glens Falls area and it's closer to Saratoga.  In the summer, and ESPECIALLY August, Saratoga is super busy and very high rates.


----------

